# Mauvaise réception avec iMessages



## Buck67 (25 Novembre 2012)

Salut à tous ! 

Voici mon problème : j'utilise iMessage avec mon iPad 4, couplé à mon Apple ID. Je ne suis pas le seul à utiliser cet ID (ma soeur s'en sert également...). Je ne reçois pas mes messages, mais les siens (car seul son numéro est disponible dans la liste associée). J'ai cherché à modifier ce numéro en paramétrant mon Apple ID, mais je ne trouve aucune catégorie ou ce numéro est affiché... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (26 Novembre 2012)

Hello

A tu essayé d'ajouter une autre adresse mail ?


----------

